# Need Help on USA Pass Car Lighting.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

This probably came up before but can't seem to find it in the Archives.. 
Has anyone took apart a USA Coach or Vista doom car?? I need to replace the blow-en out lighting in them../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 
Not sure how the ends come off. Looks like I have to slide out the ends out of the shell? 
I can't seem to get anything to move. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The ends come off with screws on the bottom and the top has hot glue holding it. Then the bottom slides out, not very easily. I had to use a mallot to slide some of mine out. I don't know about the Vista Dome, but I suspect pretty much the same. Nick Jr


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

tks Nick.. Thats why it won't come off.. I fig there was someting after i took the screws out.. 
Was your wiring and light easy to get to after that??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I took all my cars apart. always remove the end without the steps. gentally and furmly wiggle from side to side. I tented all my windows. the obs car is the only one I did not add people in because I messed it up tring to get the round end off. 
while you have the domes apart it good to add people to the upper level. 
I have cuts on my figures from removing any fames. Its good to do each car in one setting. 

You will gain a STRONG RESPECT for anyone who puts these cars together at the factory.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks. Marty for the advice. I got it off but about ready to use a 12 lb sludge to it./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Just finished up re-wiring a Aristo Comb. and Diner. Had to take them apart 4 times to replace or repair the shorts, blow en diodes, brunt out resistor and one wire off of a two axle truck. 
( They were Factory packed to, but fig. it was easer to just repair them than to ship them back.) 

Got so disgusted with the heavy wts.wiring, that I took my wire nipper and cut out all of the wires and boards down to the Trucks and stat over. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Installed two welding rods under the roof line on the Heavy wts. and now all have LED's and electronics are easy to get to. Oh... and load them up with people. 

Guess the Engineers over there that build these pass cars where thinking they were building a space ship. With all of screwed up electronic in them, they would never get them off the ground with all of cheap electrical parts. 
Guess they think thay can wade out in the rice paddies and grow parts there./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------

